

Simple website builder Weebly (YC W07) goes international - drusenko
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/24/simple-website-builder-weebly-goes-international/

======
brezina
congrats on the sick growth guys. The choice of languages surprised me.
Chinese specifically - do you expect these users to buy pro accounts? or is
that simply about market share?

------
coryl
Will you guys be offering customer support in all 4 languages? How much is
that going to cost?

~~~
cvinson
this is really the big issue; translating sites are easy. Providing ongoing
support in 5 languages, means having separate dedicated support teams. I'm
interested to see how they handle this.

------
morbidkk
my personal website is hosted on weebly. Jimdo.com has lot of better features
though and excellent site designing widgets in browser. I personally tried to
build same thing and then understood making these simple things for end user
is PITA and demanding on my (limited) skillset

------
abdels
I really dig that a company with only 3 employees can achieve all this. Well
done guys.

~~~
Mc_Big_G
Their linkedin page says they have 18 employees.

~~~
abdels
That makes more sense :-)

~~~
drusenko
Anybody that wants to can add themselves as an employee of Weebly on LinkedIn,
so no, we don't have 18 employees :)

We actually have 7 full-time.

